# 

## LAEN

*Ch!p*,   -   :)
     ()

----------


## Ch!p

.
  - .
      .
   .

----------


## froguz

,     .    ,      15 ,   40   ( ).
     " "      .        ,       .          .    .  
            .

----------


## Ch!p

*froguz*, -,    ,     ? (,      )
,       ))

----------


## froguz

> *froguz*, -,    ,     ? (,      )
> ,       ))

                    15 .
      ,       .      .
         ,  ,       .  ,     ,     .     . 
      :)

----------

> 15 .

   .             .   -  ,   .     ,     .        :)))
     ,   ,       ,    .    ...

----------


## erazer

> .
> !

      -     .   

> *Ch!p*,   -   :)
>      ()

    .    ,    -     .  ,  -   .      -         .     .   

> .

        :  , ,     (   )   ..  ..      -    ,      .         .  ,     -  ,        . , ,     . 
,  ,   -        .

----------


## froguz

> ,  ,   -        .

     .
   -      17 ,        .
   -       ,   .   ,           .    -        .
        .     . , ,      .   . ,   . .    .       .
        ,      . 
- .

----------


## Rasta

> ,  ,   -        .

     ))   

> :  , ,     (   )   ..  .

      ,    ,  ,    (       ) 
   ,       15-20  ,         ,   . 
 ,  ,      
  -  -   - .,   ,     .  ,   ,    .      ,   ,    
    - , ,   .            ( )   

> ,     -  ,

     ,    
,         ,       ,     ,   2-3      ,      .

----------


## froguz

> ,

      -    (CUBE, Trek, Specialized, Gary Fisher  .)      .    3800-5000.        .  -     .       1-1,5    (, , ...  .)

----------


## Ch!p

ֳ . 
..    -  . . 
    Winner      .
,    Winner?     . 
  "? 
    Bergamont,  , ,  .

----------


## Cveha

³ -  -,   .     ,     .   ,    ,    , , , Ƴ, ,      ,  ³   ,   ,    ))))      , ,   (   )    ³ ,     3 ,     .

----------


## Ch!p

50    70%       , 30%   .   1   .     -   
   ""  28" .
,  . 
,  ³    , -    ""   1,5-2 . 
 ,     ?

----------


## froguz

> ,     ?

    .   .        -  ,      .       ,       ,       .
  ,     ,  ,         -.                  :)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        .  
http://www.ex.ua/view/14918438

----------

> ,        .

  ,   򳺿     :   ,  ,  ,     ,     .     , ,     :)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

-     )) 
.   -  ,       ,     .  
. .           . 
.    .  ,      ,      
. .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.      )) 
.       
.        ) 
.       
   )

----------


## admin



----------


## LAEN

...    -   ,        ... :( 
   (!)      -   "".

----------


## Ch!p

,   ,          ,  ,    9    . -9  -

----------


## Lindorie

- ,   ,         -            ,   .      ,   ,       ,      (((

----------


## LAEN

> ,   .

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/16539/ 
,     .

----------


## Ch!p

"̳  - 4" ))) 
 ,  "      , ,      (    )   .
     .

----------


## froguz

> (    )

        ,       ,    .   ,       ,     .

----------


## Ch!p

,      .

----------

http://bigpicture.ru/?p=285107
!   

:      -   ! https://vimeo.com/34414313

----------


## Ch!p

100% .
  .

----------


## kobieta



----------

)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

,       ,    ))

----------


## RAMM

,         IX   .     http://photokarachko.blogspot.com/20..._222.html#more

----------


## Ch!p

.
    "  ",  䳿    .

----------

,       .  ,    )))  http://bikeland.pl.ua/

----------


## Ch!p

:

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Ch!p

> , ,   ,  .     ,  ,     .     2 , ,     ,   ,    .       100  ,  60%     ,       . ,                ,   ,   .  ,   ,       .       ,        .

  
ϳ      : http://nnm.ru/blogs/kot_vaska/kruti-pedali/

----------


## froguz

*Ch!p*,       .  .     .      .        .

----------


## Ch!p

,  . 
     ,    .
    ,          ,   .
    :
,    28  http://bergamont.com.ua/helix_22.html http://www.specialized.com.ua/catalo...product_43235/ http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/bikes/20...brid/7100.html http://www.bianchi.com/Global/Bikes/...IDMaster=59803
    . , , . ,        
,  ,   ,  ,      .

----------

> 28

   ?

----------


## Ch!p

> ?

   ,   .
        ))
   (  ,  190).    28 .  ?
    .            28 . 
     3700.    26    .  ,     ,      (    ),    ? 
,  , ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> 

       :)
   .

----------


## Ch!p

> :)
>    .

      ""   ?

----------


## 23q

...

----------


## froguz

*Ch!p*, 
  ,    ,      .      ,      .     ,       .
   - 190.        ,     .     26" .     ( 19  20 ).   ,  ,    ,        ,       .      ,         -    ,   :)
     (29" )    ,     .   .     .  *23q*,      .    ,     30 .  ,  ,  . ,   .
    ,     ,     "" (  )   2000 . ,  -   .        950    .          .

----------


## Ch!p

> ,        ,       .

  -!   .   80% , 20%  . ,   ,    ,    ?

----------


## froguz

> ,   ,    ,    ?

     .      :)           26".       .   ,          .    .

----------


## Ch!p

,   29   :
-  
-    (,    )
-       (,     )
-          

> GREATER STABILITY
> On a 29er, your centre of gravity is lower relative
> to the pivot point (the front axle). This results
> in a more stable feeling as you sit deeper in
> the cockpit.

  http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/...Guide_2012.pdf
118  ))

----------


## froguz

29"    http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/bikes/20...ils/wahoo.html http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/bikes/20...ls/marlin.html

----------


## Ch!p

*froguz*, .
ֳ,    . г  
-   (Shimano Acera M360  SRAM X4)
-  (Shimano Altus, 8 speed  SRAM X4, 8 speed) ..   ""?
-  (Bontrager AT-550 disc 29 32 .   Bontrager AT-850 disc 29 32 .)
-    500    Wahoo.
         ,      500  ? 
  .
     -,   .
,     -,   .

----------


## froguz

> 500

     ,   ,     .     .        V3.   .     ,    ,     .           .
 -   ,    .     29"   .

----------


## Ch!p

.
  ,  .        .   ,   ,   .  

> V3.   .

  , , ? (?)
 , ,   ? 
,     ,     -     .

----------


## froguz

> , ,   ?

   ,   .       ,    ,      .         .      .         .

----------


## Ch!p

?

----------


## kobieta

,        ()  !   ,        2008     4     3 ,   -   ...
   -       "   - , ,       ,          . ,  ,     . 
  ,   .          (     ,    ,           "     -     )    , ,   ,    ,    ,      , , .   ,      ,     . 
      -   ,  Ѳ ,    ,    100    ",    .    ,     ,   ,    : .. .. ... ,   ,  人, ..   ,     " -    ... !   ?!!       -     4   ?  ,       (..      ),     . 
   ... -   ,         ? 
     (    ,  , ,      ,    ):   ,        ,   .      :   ,    .    ?!!     ?    -   ,     ? ?   ...  ... 
       (     ):    ,  - . ϳ   -  . ,  -  (     ,     -   ).    (,  ): "  곺   쳳?" -:         ,  ,       . -:   ,    ,   .  ,       ,     ?
     ?  ?  
 ,     -         ,    ..         " + ".

----------


## froguz

> ?

       ,    .       .      .

----------


## 23q

*kobieta*,    ?     !

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,    ?     !

     -   ,   ,  ,     ,   ,  . 
    ,        - -  . 
   ,  ,  :         ,   ,    -     ,   ,      -    .     ,       , - ,   ..   ,      ,     ,     ( ,    )      ,  ,     .

----------


## RAMM

> ?     !

  + .)

----------


## kobieta

:    (, , ,   ..) -    ,  ,      ,    (       ),      .. 
    -  ,        . ,  "  -,    -   . 
 ,   ,     .
 ,    "-4",  ,         ,    -     (   .   ). 
   : http://gyazo.com/9f747779ea037f52130...png?1339661273 
  ...  20

----------


## Ch!p

> ,         ?

      .
    ,      ,   -  ?
   ,   ,  ,       ,    ,       ?
     ?   

> : http://gyazo.com/9f747779ea037f52130...png?1339661273

    =)

----------


## kobieta

> .
>     ,      ,   -  ?
>    ,   ,  ,       ,    ,       ?
>      ?

  ,  
,  ,

----------


## Ch!p

> ,   ,  ,       ,    ,       ?

     ,  : (! ǳ    !) **:

----------


## kobieta

> ,  : (! ǳ    !) **:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Xqg5rwbBnPE

  ....  
.      ?

 ?  ?

----------


## froguz

:

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> :

    .    .

----------


## Ch!p

**:    ,   **.  )))    

> .      ?
> 
>  ?  ?

    ,   ,    ,   ?

----------


## RAMM

> :

             () .

----------

> :

   ,       ,     ,

----------


## Ch!p

,    ",      :

----------


## RAMM

> 

  ,    ,     ,   ,   .   

> :

       ,   .? ?

----------


## froguz

> 

      .   -     .  *Ch!p*, 
 .   ,   ,   .  ,   ,         .

----------


## erazer

> ,    ",      :

    .

----------


## Ch!p

.
      躿   ,    . 
  .

----------


## RAMM

> .

    .     ,  .

----------


## erazer

> .     ,  .

       .    ,      .   

> .
>       躿   ,    . 
>   .

     -...

----------


## RAMM

> .

   ,    .        ,  -  .   

> ,      .

   .        .

----------


## Ch!p

> -...

    .    .
  ,   .
   .

----------

> ,      .

     -  ,          ,        ,         (  , ,   쳿    䳿     ) 
,  ,           .     ,  :    ,         ,   ,            .

----------


## froguz

.  ,     ,     .   ,   .        ,   ,    .

----------


## kobieta

> .

   ,        䳿:           -   䳿     ,     ,  -   ..  -   ?   
 ! ,    -  ,

----------


## froguz

,         .

----------


## erazer

> -   
> ,  ,           .

  ,    .           ,      -      .   ,                (    )        .   .      .   

> ,         .

    ""  -  .     (  !) -       * .

----------


## 23q

> ,      -      .   ,                (    )        .

    ,         .

----------

> ,      -      .   ,                (    )        .   .      .

   , ,  
      ,  , ,              (  -  ,     ,    -   5   .       4    ,    )

----------


## Ch!p

,  ,  ... 
              30  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  ):

     - ? ))
-     ,  ? )))    2009-          . 
      .               ???       ,   ,              -  .      ? ))   *Ch!p*,  28  29      .

----------


## kobieta

> - ? ))

   

> !

   -   ""
   : "" - .   

> -     ,  ? )))    2009-          .

  ҳ ,    -   "    -   ,     .     .        -    .. - ..   ,   -  ,      , "       .

----------


## Ch!p

*Merry Corpse*,     ?
 -   ,  , "" ))  

> 28  29      .

    28      (  ) 5800. ,       !  4300.
 ,    ,    ,   -  ...

----------


## 23q

> 4300

   !

----------


## Ihor

> ... , , !      200%! -...   , ,  ,      , -    . ,  ? ,  ...      -,    ,    ,  .    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV7ecaWRU5U 
>          ...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03O4YLua_Ns 
> ...       ...        ,      ... ,   .   -     --   !!!       ...    ! *    !!!*            -   ,    ,     *GVL224*,    ...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtk6JkMDxuI

        **:     
 
 
  ,

----------


## Tail

> ...
>        .

       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ... .

----------


## GVL224

...
   ,   ,        ,            ...
                       .
   .

----------


## Tail

> ...
>    ,   ,        ,            ...
>                        .
>    .

     ,   "    ?

----------


## GVL224

> ,   "    ?

      ,         ...
      ,             ....

----------


## Tail

> ,         ...
>       ,             ....

   -.
    ,   ?     ?

----------


## GVL224

> -.
>     ,   ?     ?

    ,         ...

----------


## Karen

> ,         ...

           !?!?!

----------

> ,         ...

         ,     ?       ?

----------


## GVL224

> !?!?!

    ,         ...   

> ,     ?       ?

      ...

----------


## Tail

?

----------


## GVL224

> ?

         (  ),  .

----------

,   . "  ".          .     1500-        .        ,   , , !     7.30,   8     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*   ...     !...*

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Merry Corpse

! (c)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

  ...,  -respect    .    - -!  !

----------


## Atlanticity

! 
   ,        ,          .     . ,      .   ,     -          ,  ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Villarich

-     ,   ,       .

----------


## GVL224

!
!    :)

----------


## Sprint

> -     ,   ,       .

    -       .   ,     ()       ,    2   .    ,  !

----------


## Barga

.    !

----------


## MAD_MAX

)))

----------

.     ,    .        ,      ,      (,     )

----------


## MAD_MAX

-

----------


## Merry Corpse

> !

        .    ,       -   .   

> -

   .     (     )  2015   *35800* ,      *187*. 
,     ,      ,          .    .

----------


## MAD_MAX

( )   .       .  
   .  .

----------


## Barga

> .     (     )  2015   35800 ,      187.

    ,     . 1  1000?  ?  

> .    ,       -   .

   

> ,     ,      ,          .    .

           ,     ?    !         !!!! :))) 
    .  ,       ? ,     ....     ...  ! :)))        ?
  ,  ? ?     !!!     , -  ! "    !!! !!!          ?" :)))
      !!!... :))  - !        !!!        !     !!!  
  ! :))) 
-      ,    !!!...
-   ?
-... ,    ....
-    !!!!
-?    ?
-   !
-  ?   !!!
- .        .
-?    !   **   ! :))) 
      ...! :)))
-

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     . 1  1000?  ?

        35613  -        -        .   ,   .    

> !

     .    .  
ҳ ,               ,       ))   **:     

> ,  ? ?

          )

----------


## Barga

> )

     ! :)))

----------

*Barga*,  .   ,              .   -     ,   ))         -    ,     .            ,    .   -  ,   -    ...
  - .     ,       ,   .     .      (!),   , . ,  ,       , ,     - .        ""))     ,    ,      (, ,   , ,     )    ,       -   ,        ,   - .          -         ,  .         ... .    - "!     ?"   ,     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> **  **

   

> **

----------


## Barga

> 

     ,   .  

> -  ,   -    ...

    ,         ! :)))
         "  " ! :)))   ,      -      !!! "    !!!!    !!!"     !!!     !!!    !   

> .      (!),   , .

       .   !  ? ? :))) 
   ... :))      .     .   . .   80-.      .  .    .    ! .      .   .   .       .   !    .        !   ,   ? ,    ? ! !!!        !!!          !!! !     !  "  " ,          ,    ? 
 !   .   .   .     50-   .   .   ,        . ,         .  ,      .        .    ,       !  ,    ! "...  !       .      !" ? ?       .      !!!! :)))    !!!    !!!!         ! !!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> **        ... .  **  - "!     ?"   , *    ?*

  **:           

> !

----------

> .   . .   80-.      .  .    .    ! .      .   .   .       .   !    .        !   ,   ? ,    ? ! !!!        !!!         !!! !     !

    .  , "  " ( "" -  !       ,    ,     " "?),  (   ),  (    )

----------


## Ihor



----------


## Barga

> .  , "  " ( "" -  !       ,    ,     " "?),  (   ),  (    )

    ,  ,  ,      .     !     "  "! 
   ...     .      , ,    , ,    ,        !      !       (  )))  14  !    !        100% !     !
   ! :)))    -      ! 
  ... .    .  !     !!!    "    "      ,          !

----------

> ,         ! :)))

  ?   ?    ?          (,    )
     -     -  ?

----------

> ,      .     !

        "  "
       .

----------


## Barga

> -     -  ?

     !      !

----------

,       

> 6.6.  :
> )       ,     ,     ;

       "   " 
 ,  "  "   .      -    ,     .

----------

*Barga*,  ,       ,     (  )   ,     - ,      ?
    

> 6.1.
>       ,  14- .

----------


## Barga

> -    ,     .

   . . 11.14 
     , ,   ()        ** ,   ,   .                    .    ,      .   

> *Barga*,  ,       ,     (  )   ,     - ,      ?

      ,    ,      ! :)))

----------

*Barga*,     ,           ?   

> . . 11.14

  .   "  "))

----------


## Barga

> Barga,     ,           ?

     ,  ! :)))  ,  ! :)))

----------

*Barga*,         .   ,   ,  ,        ))   ...  ,   .

----------


## alexx76

..    ..     .. .   .     ..      .

----------


## Barga

> ))

       ? ,      .   . 
 ?...       ,    ,   .      ,            .   ?    !  ,        .    !     ,  ! :))   .    !  !    ,       .

----------


## alexx76

> ? ,      .   . 
>  ?...       ,    ,   .      ,            .   ?    !  ,        .    !     ,  ! :))   .    !  !    ,       .

     ))  https://www.facebook.com/zpsanek/vid...1912480463318/

----------


## Barga

> ))  https://www.facebook.com/zpsanek/vid...1912480463318/

   ?      ! :)))

----------

*Barga*,      .    ,       ,        .    .  ...    ,  ,  ,    (    ?)      .         ,      . .     -        ,    .   

> ?      ! :)))

     .  ...  , .       ,         ))

----------


## Barga

> .

    ,   .        , ,       .     .       !!!        .         !

----------

*Barga*, ,  ,     ,        . ,      .      , -  -- -          .     ,     ,     -  .   . ,      -      ,           .     ,      ,    (!)  ,      ,     (   ) ,        "" ... , .    "" -     ,   (!) ))

----------


## Barga

> .

  .      ! :))  

> ,    (!)

         ,     ,  ,   !    .   !   ,      !!!!  !  

> "" ... , .    "" -     ,   (!) ))

        .  ,             .     !       .         .   .
   ...    ,   ,     !    !      . :)))  

> .     -        ,    .

       ,              .       ! :))

----------


## Karen



----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## Karen

> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...498994036c.jpg

   !

----------


## MAD_MAX

> !

----------


## Karen

> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...3cac4f35e8.jpg

     
   ,    - .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  ,  ,      .     !

  .  

> : 
>           ,     , ** ;

   

> 3.     ,     **

   

> *    ᒿ*  ( ,  ).

    6..     

> ,   ,     !    !      . :)))

       .    " ",     ,   ..,        ,     ))

----------

> .      ! :))

        .    

> ,     ,  ,   !    .   !   ,      !!!!  !

     ))     -     ,       ,    ,   ,   ( )   2011 .    -    ,       ,      ,    .  

> ,              .

     .      ?       ,     (   ,    ,          )  -    ?   

> .    " ",     ,   ..,        ,     ))

    "" ? ,      ,              )) , ,     ))   ,         ))

----------


## Barga

> -    ?

    ?  ! :)))  

> "" ? ,      ,              ))

      .   .  ,            ! :)))  

> .    " ",     ,   ..,        ,     )

        !!!   ! :)))          !... :)))      ! :)))
    ,       ,  ,      . , ,             200 ?            10 !     ? https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@49.5...2!8i6656?hl=ru      ! 
      ! :)))
  .    -   .      .      ? !              !      ? :))) !!!         ! :)))     !!!  "  "  ! 
   !!! :)))    ...  :)))     !       ! :)))   *  ֲ*
1. ͳ          .       .
2.           .
3.    /.      ,       ,     .         .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> !!!   ! :)))          !... :)))      ! :)))

      .        " ",      ,    ,  -   .   

> .    -   .      .      ? !             !      ? :))) !!!         ! :)))     !!!  "  "  !

        ""    ,   ,     .
   .    -          .      ?        .    ? ))

----------


## Barga

> ?

      ! ? :)))   

> ""    ,   ,     .

       ,     .  ?

----------


## GVL224

> ! ? :)))  
>      ,     .  ?

                      ,                  ?   ?             .

----------


## Barga

> ,

   .    .     .   ,      .....      .     ,     ! :)))      ,    ? :)))  https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@49.5...2!8i6656?hl=ru

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .     ,     ! :)))      ,    ? :)))

   ,          )   

> ! ? :)))

  ,       ))    .    ,   .

----------


## Barga

> ,

      ....            !!! :)))     ? :)))  

> ,       ))    .    ,   .

     ... !          !!!!  !!!! :)))     ?! :)))
        !         ! :)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> !         ! :)))

  ĳ  .       ',     .   ,   ,  .

----------


## Barga

.        .....   .        .      .      ˨!   ?!!! !  .

----------


## Karen

> .        .....   .        .      .      ˨!   ?!!! !  .    http://i069.radikal.ru/1706/6d/af55bb9348b2.jpg

        !!!!!!

----------


## Barga

> !!!!!!

       !!! 5  250 ! !!!

----------


## GVL224

> !!! 5  250 ! !!!

            ,   :)

----------


## Karen

> !!! 5  250 ! !!!

  .       ??? 
   ?

----------


## Barga

> .       ??? 
>    ?

    !   !!!! :)))

----------


## Karen

> !   !!!! :)))

    !      ?   - .

----------


## Barga

> !      ?   - .

     -    !   !!!! :)))

----------


## Karen

> -    !   !!!! :)))

   . ,   .

----------


## Barga

> . ,   .

   !!! :))  !!!  ! :)))

----------


## alexx76

> !!! 5  250 ! !!!

     ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

     . .

----------


## Barga

> ?

  .   ! :)))   !

----------

> .        .....   .        .      .      ˨!   ?!!! !  .

   -, , ,     .    .        ,     ,        ,           . ,    -    .        -    ,     - .       .    ,       (   -?)       .
   .,         ,     .     - ,  - .  ,   ,      ,   ,  ,           ,   .      .  .  ,       ,       ,  ,     ,   .    ,    ,        (   ,      ?) ,     ,       ",      !" (,  ,    ))    ? ,   , ...    ,     ,     ,    .    "  ?"  - .     , ,    . 
*Barga*, ,   ,    ? ,   ,      ,   ,  ,    ,      ,    ,               -       ?
, ,  -   ?

----------


## Barga

> , ,  -   ?

  .   ! :))      ? :)))

----------


## 23q

26   ,     .   .    ?

----------


## Barga

> 

         20- , ,       .      . .        - ...    !!!!     .

----------


## Karen

> 26   ,     .   .    ?

  *Q*,   . 
   26  ???????  **,      ???

----------

> ? :)))

    ))   ))   

> 20- , ,       .      . .        - ...    !!!!     .

     ,    ,    .   (    )     ,   -     .  ,   .      ...       ,    ,   -    . ,   ,      - ,   ,    ...  , ,      ,             ,        -  ?

----------

> ,      ???

   ,  ))  *23q*,   , ,      ,      ?  ,   ,  .

----------


## Karen

> ,

             ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,

   ,   )))

----------


## Karen

> ,           ))))      )))

   *MAD_MAX* !!!!!!!      ,  !!!!!!!

----------


## MAD_MAX

> *MAD_MAX* !!!!!!!      ,  !!!!!!!

   , -

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ""     !

----------


## Eww

)))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Karen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PKvTRdC88w

     -   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

https://vimeo.com/222873164

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## selena

, ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

http://hromadske.poltava.ua/events/2735 
  -   . 
3   23:00   -  -   .    ,   -  . 
      Man   38-   ,** .   31- ,  ,      .  *       . 2 . 286 (        ,    ,    )   .*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqtyE6IgaZo

  ...  ,    ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

4.20   . -!!! "   ....   ....   ...   ..." 
 ,    " " ? , !    !  ,        ! :))

----------


## MAD_MAX

... .  .    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 4.20   . -!!! "   ....   ....   ...   ..."

   0.00  4.20   4.33  11.18   . -!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

> https://cdn-tn.fishki.net/26/upload/...2dc3f23b9f.jpg

   ! :))

----------


## Barga

https://www.facebook.com/bikerway.ua...5976985132775/

----------


## Karen

> https://www.facebook.com/bikerway.ua...5976985132775/

   .
      .
   !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .
>       .
>    !

   ,  .    ,    ,                   ...     ,    . - .

----------


## Michael

> ,  .    ,    ,                   ...     ,    . - .

   .        . , ,     .

----------


## GVL224

> .
>       .
>    !

       ,     "  "!!!
      ,    ""  :)     ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     "  "!!!
>       ,    ""  :)     ,     .

   ,     .

----------


## Karen

> ,     .

    . , .    

> ""  :)

   !    ,      .

----------


## GVL224

> !    ,      .

  ,          ...

----------


## Barga

, ... !!! :)))   ! :))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , ... !!! :)))   ! :))  https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=lN7G6ukik5E

  ... ,  .

----------


## Barga

> ... ,  .

      !....    .     ,     .       .  ,    ,  ,    .       .       . ...... :))) 
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" 
 ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

**

----------


## MAD_MAX

? )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Sarra

,     . -, .    .   ,    ,  .           .
  ,   ""      . 
 ,  . , .

----------


## GVL224

> ,     . -, .    .   ,    ,  .           .
>   ,   ""      . 
>  ,  . , .

    ( )   ...
           , ,      ,      10           .
    .    .
,      ,  ,   (  ,  ).
     .
   ,  "" 29  :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...      . ...       .

----------


## GVL224

> ...      . ...       .

    ,        ( -  )       (   )    .
  , .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

   ! -   .

----------


## Dracon

> ! -   .

      -   "")))

----------


## Dracon

> ,

    2020  )))

----------


## Barga

ͳ... 
     35
     35
³   55
   55
    35
    55
      95
    55
     35
,    55
     55
    35
     35
  ""  95
        95
      35
     55
    95
    150
   /   150
     95
       55
    95
        150
      150
       150
  ""  150
   95
    150
   95
    55
    95
     35
     95
 '  100
³  -  95 
*          9        16   .  16   ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_bw...nel=Lukinha199

            ,      .

----------


## GVL224

,    .
     :)

----------


## Karen

> ,    .
>      :)

        ???!!!

----------


## GVL224

> ???!!!

     .

----------


## Karen

> .

     ?

----------


## GVL224

> ?

        .

----------


## Karen

> .

     ?

----------


## GVL224

> ?

    .

----------


## Karen

> .

         ?????

----------


## GVL224

> ?????

     ,     .

----------


## Karen

!!!   !!!!

----------


## Dracon

> !!!   !!!!

         ............. - https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=668410093349012

----------


## Karen

> ............. - https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=668410093349012

  ...

----------


## Dracon

> ...

   *Karen*,       )))))   

> *Ch!p*,   -   :)
>      ()

     ?! 2021    !!!  
   !  *  -* 
            .   ,  , ,     .         ?     -   !       ,      .   !   , , , .     25-30 /.         . 
  (+)  ** 
 -    .      .         5000 .       ? ,  ,  ,  ,   .  ,      ,     . ,     ,   ,      .              .  *  -  !*
        25-40 .    5     .    ,     ,          -  ,     .           ,       ,       .  *   -  ?*
         ? ! !      !     !   ,   , ,     .       60-80 /!         .               !  ** 
 ,   ?       , , ?         -    .       -  !  *   ?*
     ,   .      ,       ,    .      ,      ,       .  ,      ,             . *
*
   ,  ,      . ,       .    - *   !* 
 - * Kugoo S3 Black* - http://electron.net.ua/elektrosamoka...-s3-black/p160

----------


## MAD_MAX

Diesel Power

----------


## GVL224



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

.
   "",       :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

.

----------


## Dracon

> *Ch!p*,   -   :)
>      ()

   

> .
>   - .
>       .
>    .

         *          . 
   -2020    , 13  2021 ,          . 
       1,  2   .  
    22:00   .*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .     ,   ,     .       ,   ,     Discovery     .     .         .

----------


## Barga



----------


## Karen

,  , Ⓙ     
     䳿        .  ,   .     ,     . 
     ,      YouTube-   ,    .       ,       ,    .   ,     15   ,     ,    ,  . 
 ,   Ⓙ   ,      䳺 ,    ,        , Ⓙ  . 
  ,       ,    .  
 ,         .    ,    ,   ҳ   璿,    .   https://uareview.com/elektrosamokat-dtp/

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## yevgen1

,   ""   -    ...

----------


## nyk

> ,   ""   -    ...

      .  ?

----------

